# inside shaking



## Guest (Sep 1, 2000)

Hi everyone!The inside shaking that I wrote about last week is still with me as I go to sleep and as I wake up. The neurologist wrote a perscription that stopped the inside shaking but made my heart race the next day. After two times of that I stopped the new medicine.He wants to see me again next week and possibly start me on Baclofin. I know nothing about it, how it is given, side effects, ect. Any info would be greatly appreciated. This is a great spot and I have found your info to be helpful. I find it so incrediable that people who do not know each other are so compasionate, kind, and supportive of those in such pain and confusion. I am so thankful I found this site! JM


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hullo JM, baclofin is a great help,i started on 1 ,3 times a day,then discovered i could take them,as needed,.havnt noted any side effects,but then im on so many meds! good luck,denny.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2000)

Hi Squrts!Thanks so much for the information on baclofin. Hope you are having a good weekend! Take care! JM


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2000)

Hello JM,I did a search about Baclofen and found the following:=================================Chemical Name: Baclofen (bak-loe-fen) Brand Name: Lioresal (U.S. and Canada) ---------------------------------------------Generic Available: Yes (U.S. and Canada) Description: Baclofen acts on the central nervous system to relieve spasms, cramping, and tightness of muscles caused by spasticity in multiple sclerosis. It is usually administered orally in pill form. Recently, an intrathecal delivery system (via a surgically implanted pump) has been approved for those individuals with significant spasticity who cannot tolerate a sufficiently high dose of the oral form of the medication. Proper Usage People with MS are usually started on an initial dose of 5 mg every six to eight hours. If necessary, the amount is increased by 5 mg per dose every five days until symptoms improve. The goal of treatment is to find a dosage level that relieves spasticity without causing excessive weakness or fatigue. The effective dose may vary from 15 mg to 160 mg per day or more. Precautions If you are taking more than 30 mg daily, do not stop taking this medication suddenly. Stopping high doses of this medication abruptly can cause convulsions, hallucinations, increases in muscle spasms or cramping, mental changes, or unusual nervousness or restlessness. Consult your physician about how to reduce the dosage gradually before stopping the medication completely. This drug adds to the effects of alcohol and other CNS depressants (such as antihistamines, sedatives, tranquilizers, prescription pain medications, seizure medications, other muscle relaxants), possibly causing drowsiness. Be sure that your physician knows if you are taking these or other medications. Studies of birth defects with baclofen have not been done with humans. Studies in animals have shown that baclofen, when given in doses several times higher than the amount given to humans, increases the chance of hernias, incomplete or slow development of bones in the fetus, and lower birth weight. Baclofen passes into the breast milk of nursing mothers but has not been reported to cause problems in nursing infants. Possible Side Effects Side effects that typically go away as your body adjusts to the medication and do not require medical attention unless they continue for several weeks or are bothersome: drowsiness or unusual tiredness*; increased weakness*; dizziness or lightheadedness; confusion; unusual constipation*; new or unusual bladder symptoms*; trouble sleeping; unusual unsteadiness or clumsiness*. Unusual side effects that require immediate medical attention: fainting; hallucinations; severe mood changes; skin rash or itching. Symptoms of overdose: sudden onset of blurred or double vision*; convulsions; shortness of breath or troubled breathing; vomiting. * Since it may be difficult to distinguish between certain common symptoms of MS and some side effects of baclofen, be sure to consult your health care professional if an abrupt change of this type occurs. NMSS Information Resource Center and Library. Compendium of Multiple Sclerosis Information (CMSI). Reprinted with permission from Rosalind C. Kalb (ed.), Multiple Sclerosis: The Questions You Have: The Answers You Need. New York: Demos Vermande, 1996.========================JM, you can learn more by using a search engine (I pulled this up with www.google.com) and then typing in the word: baclofen. I hope all goes well for you.calida


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

JM, I read your post a while back and "forgot" to let you know that I, too, have that inner shaking feeling. I lay in bed at night and I swear my bed has the biggest vibrator ever made. When I mentioned it to my doctor he told me it was causd by anxiety. Well, I have plenty of that to circle the globe a million times!!! Mentioning it to my doctor does nothing, so I've quit telling him. Good luck with the meds. Hope it helps.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2000)

Dear Calida!!!God bless you a million times!! Thank you so much for the research you sent me about baclofen!! I had not thought to go to a search engine. I'm not completely computer illiterate, I took a class 3 years ago, but there is much I do not know. Thank you for taking the time to help me. Now I can go to my appointment on Thursday and have some information to help me when I talk to the dr. Thank you so very much!!! JM


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2000)

Dear Feisty!Thanks for sharing about the inner shaking that you are experiencing. It means so much to know someone out there is going through what I am. Makes me not feel so "odd" as having fibro, and all its attachments, can make one feel. I hope you can find a better and kinder doctor who will listen to you and help. Will let you know if my neurologist is any help with the new medicine. Take care. JM


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2000)

Hi JM, I too have the inner shaking, usually the most in the morning. I think it can feel like an electric current running through me. Like my body is "buzzing". Does that sound familiar? It has been troublesome enough to do anything about though. I hope you get relief from the new meds. DeeDee


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

I get the inner shaking too, most of the time in my shoulders but also down the spine and in the arms. It is worse when I am tired or have low blood sugar and pressure. I didn't realise there was any medication to help this. But the side effects list so many symptoms I already have and wouldn't want made worse! I guess the only thing to do is to try it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2000)

JM,For the first time, last night I had the shaking you described!! I have had the shakes before, caused by the effects of my inhailer (asthma) but last night when I got into bed I could feel a shaking, I thought at first it was my husband and realized after a minute or so that it was me!My doctor recently started taking down my elivil dose because its hard on my stomach, I went from 50mg to 10mg in 3 weeks, I started getting back the sleeplessness, soreness etc but the shaking was a new one for me. I thought that based on my experience of shaking without the elivil, you probably should benefit from the increased dose. Shaking like that is disconcerting, I'm hoping my doctor has an alternate drug to try, I hate the way I feel without it.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2000)

Dear Lori Ann,I am so sorry to learn you are having the same shaking experience I have been having. I take the generic of elavil-amtriptlyene, 75 mg a night. The shaking at night has stopped but it is there when I awake. I usually feel it is the shaking that has caused me to wake up. My heart will race for about 30 seconds most mornings since the Dr. increased my amtript. I sure hope it stops by Thursday or I will have to call him a week early and try something else. The increased medicine has helped with my poor sleep. I no longer wake up at 4 am. That is an improvement. I was so tired of feeling so tired. I hope your dr.can help you stop the shaking. I was so embarassed to tell my DR. that the first time the shaking happened I thought we were having an earthquake.(groan!) He just laughed and said I was the earthquake. He didn't mean it in a bad way. I am very blessed to have 2 good doctors. If you don't mind , I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Take care and let me know what your dr. says. JM


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2000)

Thanks, will let you know what happens.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2000)

Hi All,I'm bumping this back up to let you know about a loooong thread I just found over on the about.com fibro board. Some felt it might be a thyroid problem. Apparently, whatever the cause, it's a pretty widespread phenomenon. Here's the URL: http://forums.about.com/ab-fibromyalgia/me...+Reading+%3E%3E Best,calid


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I can relate to the inner shaking! I don't have it much, though. I had a couple noticeable cases of it in a med. clinic's waiting room a while back. There was constuction going on nearby, so I thought surely that must be it (told myself that to try to calm myself, actually) -- but, no, it seemed to come as a reaction to my being nervous! My BP/heartrate was rather sky high, too, so of course, the new doc quickly "diagnosed" me as having an anxiety disorder.A few times, earlier (not recently), I've had the shaking simply while sitting in a chair at my home -- no stress or anything. I've woken up from it, too (along with heart palps). Weird, isn't it? I don't (knock on wood) seem to get the at-home shakes anymore.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2000)

Hi and thanks all for sharing your shaking experiences. I have not seen my neurologist for a while. The night shakes seem to have stopped. Sometimes I wake up to morning shakes and sometimes I don't. My thyroid has been checked and no problem there. Drs. ought to give us discounts for all the office calls and testing we have to go through!! Don't you agree? And for each new ailment we should get an additional percentage off our bills!!Would that we could! Take care. JM


----------

